# RAPTOR x Super Hypo



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Bit of a follow on from a recent post i made, just wondering what would the breeding of the above give?

I'm defo looking to get a RAPTOR male, hopefully from Hamm and think i have decided that one of the females will be a mack snow (super snow if i can stretch to it) but as for the second female i had a suggestion of a super hypo...what would this result in as i cant seem to find the answer using search!!

Ta,
Gaz.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hypos 100% het patternless, albino, eclipes, reverse stripe.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I was thinking along the wrong lines i think with my first post...i suppose the best results would come from breeding the ones you mentioned back to the raptor parent, correct?

If so, what would THIS pairing result in?

Sorry for being a bit dumb :blush:

I was planning on building myself up to these kind of morph mixtures and start off with something a bit more 'basic' but after seeing the raptors i kinda fell in love :flrt:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> I was thinking along the wrong lines i think with my first post...i suppose the best results would come from breeding the ones you mentioned back to the raptor parent, correct?
> 
> If so, what would THIS pairing result in?
> 
> ...


The best thing to put with a raptor is another raptor that way you will get a mix of hatchlings, The problem with the raptor gene is its a combo gene made up of 4 different traits not all of these traits always pass on to the offspring.

Tbh im not 100% on the raptor gene when put with something like the eclipse or the patternless but i think it works like this for example if you put one with a patternless you get patternless het for all the other raptor traits.
Thats if the patternless has no hets


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah it is kinda confusing aint it...i didnt know what a raptor was before and nearly passed out when someone told me the 'raptor' was an acronym for all its traits!!

I think it's all getting a bit confusing for me now mind. I was assuming and hoping it would be as simple as - i would have ended up with 50% normals and 50% hypo's all het for raptor...then bred the hypos back to the raptor and get some hypo raptor's (whatever this is).

Thanks for the help mind, maybe ill get something other than a raptor so i know what im doing, as i know how annoying its gets with all the threads 'what morph is this'...and id be posting loads of these :blush:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

They would all be het for raptor but because only one parent hase raptor you cant be 100% sure they will pass on every trait 
out of any super hypo paring you should get all hypos.


----------

